# Holly natural



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

This Holly fork has been knocking around for ages, I finally got is finished up yesterday. Ive done a several holly forks now this stuffs rock hard, its worth it though it finishes up really well and would probably last several life times.
Cheers Martin


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

This is one of the greatest natural slingshots I have ever seen.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

truly beautiful


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Your work is impressive Martin, very very good job.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks you all for your nice comments.
Martin


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

that is turely a master piece very nice work


----------



## Snipez1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

Now that is nice I really like it and the caps look good and contrast well I'm really into naturals now

Atb rob


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

Untill you have held a catapult from Martin you cannot comprehend the quality.like glass would not be an understatement


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

Whats it coated in look nice pm me please


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Martin, that's going to be a stunner once you get the finish on it!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks again guys.








Martin


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow, does that look silky smooth! what did you overlay on the tips?


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

The fork tips have a layer of cow horn, its nice when its finished but its like trying to polish soft plastic. Also smell pretty bad when it gets warm.
Martin


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Fantastic finishing - Good job Martin


----------



## bigfoot (Mar 27, 2011)

That thing is unreal your craftsmanship is great. I wish I had the patience to get as good as you and several others here.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

e~shot said:


> That thing is unreal your craftsmanship is great. I wish I had the patience to get as good as you and several others here.


Cheers guys.
Martin


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Exquisite master, has a few hands with too much power.








Greeting


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Cripe Martin That is elegant and the strength shows through like a beautiful tusk.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

.bet spanky loves owning that mate


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Fantastic finish! I am wondering if I can polish the wood if it's oiled with linseed oil already?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

What a finish. It positively glistens.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## hood (Jun 2, 2011)

*Top notch shooter mate.*


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Wonderfull frame Martin, looks beautifull...


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Una belleza! Martin,

The symmetry captivates the most discerning eye. CHULA DE BONITA!


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

WOW! I have always been a fan of your designs and your naturals! I am not surprised how great it looks!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the nice comments guys, I love working with Holly its so hard and dense and takes a really nice finish.
Thanks for looking, Martin


----------

